# Sticky  Sony SA-VS150H 5.1/7.1-Channel Speaker Package (Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Sony SA-VS150H 5.1/7.1-Channel Speaker Package (Black)*

*Description:*
The SS-VS150H 5.1/7.1 Channel Ready Speaker System is a perfect complement to your multi-channel A/V receiver. Whether it's a Home Theater or Gaming Theater, this unique speaker package can be configured for either a 5.1 or 7.1 set up. The key is the ability of the surround speakers to be connected together to make one larger speaker or one larger speaker into two smaller versions. The micro design provides flexible placement while its elegant black gloss design complements any room. With a total power handling of 990 watts, the SS-VS150H the ultimate Blu-ray Disc Player experience regardless if it's movies, concerts or video games.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Sony*EAN*0027242767140*Feature*Speakers configurable for 5.1 or 7.1 Surround Sound
Get the Most out of Blu-ray Disc format Movies, Concerts and Games
Elegant Black Gloss Design
Perfect complement to your Multi-Channel A/V Receiver
990 Watts Total Power Handling*Item Height*7.8 inches*Item Length*16 inches*Item Width*19.8 inches*Label*Sony*Manufacturer*Sony*MPN*SA-VS150H*NumberOfItems*6*Package Height*18.5 inches*Package Length*22.5 inches*Package Weight*53 pounds*Package Width*22 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*SA-VS150H*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*Sony*SKU*SONSAVS150H*Studio*Sony*Title*Sony SA-VS150H 5.1/7.1-Channel Speaker Package (Black)*UPC*027242767140*UPCList - UPCListElement*027242767140*Item Weight*26.9 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*SA-VS150H*Model*SA-VS150H*Color*Black*Warranty*1 year limited


----------

